# HICAS boss Vs non-HICAS boss...



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi folks, have a question for you learned ones ...

I managed to get myself a Works Bell Rapfix hub :thumbsup:. As a cheapskate I bought a non-HICAS HKB boss kit (the N-6 model I believe).Now the WB hub fits nicely onto the HKB boss but when I offer it up to the car it wont get past the white plastic ASCD unit...Now my car has the HICAS removed and I'm tempted to get rid of the white plastic ring which, if I do, will allow the boss to fit perfectly.

My question is..is this ring solely for HICAS and can I get rid or does it provide the ATTESSA with wheel position info and must I keep it??
Basically can I bin it or not???

A confused,
TT


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

did'nt do anything to my car when i chopped it off!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

ps why is this in the for sale section?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

moved


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I used a S13 non-hicas Momo hub kit on mine as I had one already and ditched all the hicas related crud on the steering column.  Did end up using a few parts from a S13 to retain the indicator self cancelling though. 

Haven't noticed anything amiss with the ATTESSA since doing it.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for moving the thread Robbie :thumbsup:

Well, thats 2 out of 2 for ditching the ASCD ring then. Any specialists want to add their tuppenceworth?? I've looked on FAST to try and see if the ASCD ring interacts with the ATTESSA but no joy...

TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

can anyone back up what Andy H and mambastu are saying that removing the ASCD unit WILL NOT affect ATTESSA???

One more vote for removing it and it goes 


TT


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

I was under the impression the ATTESSA also required steering angle input. May still feel like it works, but if it thinks it is in the straight ahead position all the time, probably won't work like it should with lock on.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I thought so too originally but I checked a ATTESSA diagram that was posted on here a whileago and there were no steering angle inputs into the ATTESSA ECU.

Heres the thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/38853-r33-attessa-pinout.html


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks guys for the input.
Phoned RK a few minutes ago like I should have done initially and they say its good to go, so it has. New wheel on and I'm a happy camper 

TT


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Perfect thread. I have a non hicas hub to go on as well and was wondering if the plug behind it was hicas/attessa. I read somewhere that the 4wd only kicks in if the steering is more than 10 degrees which sounds like bollocks, meant it would need to use the steering angle sensor behind the hub.

Did you just cut the plug off straight? No adverse issues? One wire is for the horn right?


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

come on you know we need to see the pics of the new wheel...


----------

